# Dunroth Manor



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)

Dunroth 2022 👻


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

There's some great artistry in your display! 😎 I'm a cemetery and creepy (or funny) props kind of haunter, but I can truly appreciate different approaches. I wish I had the knowledge and talent to put together aspects of your display. Well done!

There's one other house in my neighborhood who goes all out for Halloween, and his display is very technological like yours. He has a big Nightmare Before Christmas display. I don't like the movie and his display isn't my taste, but I have stopped in front of his house many times and flipped my radio to his channel to appreciate his display and all the work that has gone into it.

Again, great work!


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I do good to get my computer turned on to watch YouTube. I can only imagine the tech involved in setting up a light show like this. Great job and thanks for sharing this on the site. Quite sure with your know how, you are gonna take this to another level next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!!


----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Zoolando (Feb 25, 2016)




----------

